# Good CNC Blog for Model Engineers



## HMF (Feb 22, 2013)

Just found this site, check it out:

*http://cnc-for-model-engineers.blogspot.com/*


----------



## GoMopar440 (Feb 22, 2013)

He's definitely got some neat ideas in there to check out. Now I'm halfway considering creating a separate partition on my hard drive for Linux so I'll have the option of trying out LinuxCNC in the future. Maybe. 

I bookmarked the site for future reference. Thanks for the tip!


----------

